# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  bloody nose

## Tim

i just noticed that the past two times i have been having a LD, and then slipped out of LD mode into ND (normal dream) mode, i got a bloody nose... maybe i will recognize that in the future, and keep LDing

----------


## Lowercase Society

OH MAN I HATE BLOODY NOSES, as a kid i used to get them every night...every freaking night...it sucked big time






> Call it 'womens intuition', but I think I'm on to something here.
> Temporaryism has been the 'Black Plague' and the 'Jesus' of our age.[/b]

----------


## Ginko

hmmm,

iv only ever gad like 5 in my life. Hardley ever get them. Although ppl i know get them every time you tap them on the nose.

----------


## Tim

i get a bloody nose a lot from picking my nose too much

----------


## aznsmartass

ha ha  yea growing up i had alot of bloody noses... missed a lot of real class time....
 ::lol::

----------


## Ginko

Bloody Noses= A sigh of weekness

Example

Students r like sharks in the water, wating for a scent of blood a mile away.


At some schools, just cause you get a bloody nose, dosn't mean you have been beatin up.

----------


## phantasy

My brother has that problem...turns out to be just a weak vein in the nose that breaks when the weather becomes too hot. He's bleeding at least once a week in the summer. Bummer.  ::?:  

Can safely say happened only about 3 times in my life.

----------


## Ev

I got it just a handful times i guess, but my sister used to (and still does) get them all the time...

----------


## nerve

I wish I got a bloody nose like that

----------


## Lowercase Society

as i said, i used to get them just about every night, but now i get them when the weather changes, or when its hot one day, extreemly cold the next, etc.





> The sun reluctantly rises on a red blanket of loosely figured clouds, 
> I raise my head to see, and you are standing there over my body.
> I was still bleeding and you did not even care to hold the wound.
> Best friends, we know thats a bunch of bullshit._-me_[/b]

----------


## Dino

I have a problem with my nose for last 2 months or more...
It happens 1 time per week when I am sleeping...(don't know did it start with LD...)
few times when I am eroused, and when I make love with my girlfriend...It sux...

----------


## nightowl

I used to have a bloody nose problem also, but then I went to see a doctor about it cuz it sucked(I wore a lot of white shirts). He didn't do anything fancy though. He just got some kind swiper thingy on a stick, dipped it into some chemical and stuck it up my nose. It stung though, but after that I rarely get bloody noses now. Try going to see the doctor about it. He might help.

----------


## Lowercase Society

i didnt properly welcome you Dino...
so welcome!  ::banana:: 

and that would suck, the whole in bead thing= bloody nose!





> I know I must sound opinionated, maybe biased and quite possible jades. But sooner than later theyll be throwing quarters to you on stage.[/b]

----------


## Tim

oh man i got the craziest bloody nose in my dream last night.

----------


## Lowercase Society

no explenation! comeone, paperdoll loves the blood!






> I know I must sound opinionated, maybe biased and quite possible jades. But sooner than later theyll be throwing quarters to you on stage.[/b]

----------


## Tim

there was a lot of fuckin blood! there ya go!  and i never drink the blood from a bloody nose, because there are boogers in it too.

----------


## nerve

that's disgutsing. I only get blood from my lips. it tastes better there, as blood is thinner thus there is more of a metallic taste, as opposed to thicker blood somewhere else with less flavour. mwahha.

----------


## BuddFlyTraps

well god for me i never got 1 nose bleed in my life and i meen never and im 14  ::D:   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Tim

holy shit thats incredible

----------


## Lowercase Society

Welcome Budd!  ::banana:: 
your a very lucky kid, never to have bloody noses. By your age i have had hundreds upon hundreds    ::shakehead2::  






> Blessed is she who clearly sees the wood for the trees.
> To obtain a birds eye is to turn a blizzard into a breeze.[/b]

----------


## BuddFlyTraps

thx

----------


## Kaniaz

Apparently having a bleeding nose/bloody nose when you're dreaming/waking up is a sign you've been involved in an alien encounter.

----------


## Tim

wow, maybe ive been encountered

one time my friend and i were faking a fight in a park, and i really got a bloody nose.  it was cool, it added to the effect of the fight.

----------


## Lowercase Society

but anal probing scares me...in fact, incubus had a song that talked about an alien encounter, on the CD  SCIENCE, and it had a line that was like, "they stuck cold metal prods up my but" or somethin like that.






> To resist is to piss in the wind.
> Anyone who does will end up smelling.
> Knowing this, why do I defy? Because my inner voice is yelling.
> [/b]

----------

